# small non fin nipping fish?????



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Lemon tetras would be my choice.


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Rummynose tetras?


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

the rummy nose look nice - BUT i have just seen 1 or 2 of the cardinals trying to take a bite of the goldies tail ... i might have to see if i can find him a new home :icon_frow

her is a picture anyway: i need to add a lot more plants and get it sorted out - suggestions? :help: greatly appreciated.









i just did a water change so thats why it looks a bit funny


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

More ground cover or low plants like anubias nana would be nice. Also some moss on that driftwood.


----------



## Aqua Dave (Feb 23, 2004)

I keep pristella tetras with my veiltail angel and have no problems. Lemon tetras may work as well.

David


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

Lemon Tetras are a great choice. I personally have a school of 8 in my 125gal Discus tank along with Rummynose and Neon tetras. None of those 3 tetra species ever bother each other or the Discus. Much of the nipping with tetras is a result or insufficent numbers. This is not true in all cases (ie Skirt Tetras) but in the case of Neons, Rummynose, and Lemon Tetras it is certainly true. Go for a school of 5 or more.


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks for all the replies guys it ias appreciated. i found it a bit strnage that the cardinals started nipping as i have not seen it before, esp as they are in a shoal of about 20......


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Uncharacteristic fish aggression can also be a result of overcrowding or other aggressive fish in the tank/stress as a result of it. My cardinal tetras had my 10g carved up into more territories than the Bronx while I had a quarter size angelfish in there. After replacing it with a dwarf gourami, they are schooling peacefully now.


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

cheers for the tips Chrona, ill take the goldie out and see what happens but i hvae been wathing them recently and the nipping "seems" to have stopped....


----------

